# Sigma 40E striker



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello All, my buddy has a Sigma 40E and the striker has broken. Does anyone know if there is a site that sells this part? I can find them for every model except this one.

Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Why not call S&W customer service in the morning and see what they have to say..They might tell you to send it back to be fixed by them..Might even pay the postage both ways..


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got off the phone with them, seems that the striker is a factory installed part, so for shipping both ways, parts, and labor its gonna cost about $100.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't believe that they won't fix it under warranty..Perhaps you should call again and talk to someone else..Darn it all it seems as though there are people with problems with S&W guns and they get great service,like free shipping and fixing what is wrong with the gun..I think I would try again..
Good luck..


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I need to call in too, I have the same pistol, and the trigger safety pin walks out on mine. I may get rid of it soon though... Dan


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, herein lies the problem. The gun was originally purchased by the local police department. Then my friend's dad who is a retired LEO bought it from them (new in the box), then my friend bought it from his dad. So I'm guessing that the warranty died somewhere along the line. It just blows my mind that the gun has no more that 300 rounds through it and the striker snapped in two. My buddies dad is friends from way back with the PD armorer so he trying to get a hold of him and see if he can get the part and fix it, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know if you are the orignal owner they fix them for nothing. I would call and ask for their boss if they say no. Good luck.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I believe that S&W drops the lifetime warranty when a LE gun goes public.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, the watantee is voided on a LE gun that is let go to the public. Numrich (http://www.e-gunparts.com) has them for 23 bucks but are out of stock at the moment. I'm not sure about midway but that might be a place to look too. The striker is a really easy part to replace if you're a little careful. That back plate comes out like on a Glock. Use care removing because that striker has a spring. Once it's out replacement is just a couple minute job. I used to do work on my sigma pistols a lot when I had them...They are just a spring or two the same as a Glock:smt023


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Another place to look for parts is Brownell's..They carry most everything


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, Brownells lists it as a factory part as well. The guy at S&W told me that the reason that you have to send it to them is that the striker has to be "fitted" to each individual gun.


----------



## JustDave (Mar 18, 2008)

Small update, the gun is on its way to S&W now, I called back and spoke to a different guy and he said that they should repair it for free. I asked what if they decide that they are going to charge for the repair as the last guy I spoke to told me it was going to be around $100, and he said "If its not back in two weeks call and we will work it out".


----------

